# Clothes alterations- West Dublin- how much?



## MarySmyth (1 Oct 2007)

I was speaking to a friend at lunch about alteration i need to a pair of *denims*- just need *1 inch taken off and stiched up etc*- she noted that she had paid *12 euro* in Ballyowen Castle Dry Cleaners in Lucan. 

Is this typical of the rate charged?


----------



## MandaC (1 Oct 2007)

I dont know.  I recently got a pair of full length heavy curtains turned up by Ballyowen Dry Cleaners.  Cost me €65 Euro on a special.

However, the quality of the work was excellent and the curtains were pressed and when up looked as if they had been custom made.  

Was very impressed with the service, overall.


----------



## MarySmyth (1 Oct 2007)

Nice to hear that- sounds good for curtains- lot of work in them.

Do you know any other place in Lucan area?


----------



## huskerdu (1 Oct 2007)

I regularly get trousers turned up by a professional service and about 10-12E is about right. 
If you consider the minimum wage, and that it is an hours work to turn up a pair of trousers, then you would not expect to pay any less, especially for someone skilled to do a good job. 

I turn up jeans myself, if I am not too bothered how they look and the ones done professionaly always look better. If the trousers or jeans have cost you a bit of money an extra tenner to make them look good whenn turned up is worth it.


----------



## DipsyChick (1 Oct 2007)

Paid €10 to get trousers taken up in the city centre last week.


----------



## PM1234 (1 Oct 2007)

Regularly have to get trousers taken up. I go to the citycentre and the price typically is 10-15e depending on the seam and finish e.g turn ups cost more.


----------

